# Visa for parents as dependent on Employment pass



## visahelp14 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am an Indian citizen, holding Indian passport, looking to move to HongKong for employment purposes. 

I would like to bring my parents(also on Indian Passport) along as well as they will be left alone in my home country when I move to HongKong.

The regular tourist visa allows them a max entry for 14 days at arrival or 2 months if visa is applied at consulate. Is there a Visa or procedure to bring them here for an extended period to stay with me. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vishee (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi ,

I am also Indian PM me.


----------

